
Launch HN: Fast.io, Simple Enterprise File Hosting Alternative to S3 - redm
The Fast.io team is excited to be officially launching today!<p>Our platform is a solution for designers, developers, and marketers looking to automate everything needed to host and track files and static websites at an enterprise scale.<p>We developed Fast.io because we recognized that the process of deploying static content today is complicated and time-consuming. Solutions like S3 require uploading, a separate CDN configuration, a manual review of raw data logs, and tedious cache flushing each time you make an update.<p>We want to get content online quickly with the simplicity and ease of use of cloud storage without sacrificing the reliable scalability and performance of a CDN.<p>Fast.io tightly integrates with your current workflows and preferred cloud storage service (Google Drive, Dropbox, OneDrive, MediaFire, Box, and GitHub) to manage files. It includes an integrated CDN, using Cloudflare and Akamai for lightning-fast global deploys, a visual dashboard, and detailed, accurate analytics data sent to Google Analytics and Mixpanel.<p>We’d love for you to check it out and we appreciate any and all feedback - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;fast-io<p>Here is an overview of what our simple enterprise file distribution network delivers for free:<p>- Continuous integration from cloud storage or version control<p>- Files up to 500MB each<p>- 100GB free transfer per month<p>- Foolproof Analytics collected directly on the CDN and reported to Google Analytics<p>- Custom domains and free included SSL (HTTPS)<p>- Automatic updates and global deployment from cloud storage or version control<p>- Automatic image optimization<p>- Automatic code minification<p>- Automatic directory listings<p>- Slack integration
======
telaport
This is pretty useful! Putting blinders on and working with a project on my
laptop and knowing the folder it's in is automagically getting synced with an
actual CDN as well as everything being updated in real-time as I make
changes??? Sounds pretty sweet. On my last project I wasted an entire damn day
dealing with setting up GH-Pages and another project with Coudflair, a regular
hosting company and a few tools to automate my workflow. I really like that
all of this is out of the box in this product!

~~~
redm
Thank you so much for the positive feedback. We're so happy to hear you like
the concept!

------
pineapplecake
"Solutions like S3 require uploading, a separate CDN configuration, a manual
review of raw data logs, and tedious cache flushing each time you make an
update."

I love all types of automation that lets me avoid doing any of the above. The
pricing plans are also very generous... Time to start playing with the free
tier :)

